# N scale layout plan



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Cant sell my N.. attics taking too long.. already have a controller.. DCC engine.. cars.. track.. and a table built.. so.. Why not? 

Going to set up my 3x6 N scale in the living room while I work on my attic.. *Anyone want to toss me a basic 3x6 N scale layout in any rail together? Double Main? One area for a factory/logging/or coal tipple/ something like that ( just need a spur).*

Going to buy switches maybe tommorow depending on how much OT I gotta work this week.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Maybe move to layout design.. I may get more response there.. wasnt sure where to put it.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

So moved.

TJ


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Sweet thanks TJ... bought a couple powered switches off ebay for the layout. Bidding on a few more things.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

deboardfam said:


> Cant sell my N.. attics taking too long.. already have a controller.. DCC engine.. cars.. track.. and a table built.. so.. Why not?


Well, I guess we'll let you back into the N scale fraternity.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

LOL thanks xrunner.. been working so much overtime I havent had time to mess with anything yet. Once I get help with a track plan.. and get these overtime checks its on like donkey kong. Gonna take my son to the hobby shop let him buy some HO stuff for his 4x8 in his room.. and get me some things for my N setup.


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm looking forward to seeing to go up to!


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Ohh jesus the steve building master is looking forward to my layout.. *nervous* lol. 
I check your threads every day for a new awesome building. Whats the dimensions on your layout?


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh Wow Man! I was not fishing for complements - Anybody can do what I do - if you have the coin and the time - I am lucky that way. I learned on my first layout that wide = pain in the back. Details at the center are hard to get at if its 4 ft wide. 2nd layout is only 32 inches wide by 8 ft.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Sweet... I have a 3x6 table built and ready to go.

Track plan anyone? Hitting the hobby shop saturday for some more switches...


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Track Plan*

3 X 6 is perfect - Track plan is up to your desires - (I would love to have more switches) Have Fun Man! - Steve

PS - Trying to get the 'ole lady to let me build one of these in the basement -  - Cheers - Steve


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

deboardfam said:


> LOL thanks xrunner.. been working so much overtime I havent had time to mess with anything yet. Once I get help with a track plan.. and get these overtime checks its on like donkey kong. Gonna take my son to the hobby shop let him buy some HO stuff for his 4x8 in his room.. and get me some things for my N setup.


Great! Come back to N scale, and together we can rule the model train universe!


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

LOL super nerdy... fits in.. I am an IT analyst...

Yeah steve.. I gotta figure something out for a layout plan.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

NOOOOO!
Don't go to the dark side!


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

NIMT said:


> NOOOOO!
> Don't go to the dark side!


NIMT - your thoughts deceive you!

Come to the Dark Side - feel the power of N scale!


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

I royally suck at this.. but tossed something basic together.. I need the cabledawg to get this out of the "norm" and into the cool zone.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

deboardfam, I can tweak that and add a coolness factor too!
What track do you have? or are you just winging it?
Do you have a track program?

xrunner, If you seen how much HO I have, it would take more that a Sith lord or two to convert me. 
I did think about trading a few pieces of my stock to deboardfam for his N, but soon snapped out of it!


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

NIMT said:


> xrunner, If you seen how much HO I have, it would take more that a Sith lord or two to convert me.


OK, then I'll just switch movies -

N Scale, N Scale, convert to N Scale ...


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

NIMT.... flex track with atlas snap switches... Ive already got 10 3foot sections of flex. I have anyrail but no clue how to use it nor the time to sit down and figure it out (working 14 hour days right now and a 1hr 15 min commute (one way)). Thanks for throwing me something together. Doesnt have to follow the above plan at all but I want to incorporate those things (city section, smal small yard with roundhouse, and a single factory section for space saving).


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

this is not the scale your looking for...


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Let me know NIMT.. got a couple switches coming in. Going to hit the hobby shop saturday hoping to buy some switches but need to see what I need to get first. Hope to grab some foam insulation while I am out too.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I did this one for you? Yea I know I'm no Cabledawg but I'll try and help out in his absence! Tell me what you think?
This does have a reverse loop down the center but that could be removed if you want to avoid getting a AR-1 for the loop control.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks good.. gives me something to work with. Thanks!
Sorry I have been out.. my great grandfather passed away. I got a couple powered switches, a building kit, and a few rerailers in thanks to ole ebay. Still collecting.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Sorry about your Grandpa, our hearts and prayers are with you and your family. It is hard losing a loved one durring the holidays. I lost my mom a few years ago a week before Thanksgiving. 

The layout that NIMT drew up for you is not bad, it is very similar to one I built in HO scale a few years ago, on a 4x8 It was more fun to railfan on that layout than operate and I attributed that to the double main line. I have a couple of HO plans you may be able to scale down to N if you want I can post the pics of them. One of my favorites has 2 reverse loops and 2 levels but looks like it would be fun to railfan and operate. The only thing needed for true continious operation is spring switches so the engine can go through the closed switch without derailing.

Massey


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Get that layout up and going......


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Sure massey no problem... I will definately look at them. The double level sounds cool, not a fan of the reversing loops as I dont understand them well and trying to get this up cheaply as the wife is.. well.. a wife... 

LOL scott... still collecting a few things.. hard time of year to buy anything extra. 
Plus the tree is where i want to put my layout.


----------

